# Snappadactyl.



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Salti's stony suicidal Snappadactyl. What next?

Bad luck with the SE'er Chris and Pauly.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

That's a big snap salty. Good on ya!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice one Saltipirate.

Decent looking Snap


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice snap salti, hope the nose polishes up okay.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Show us a picture of your ankles StonySalti.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks a treat lying on your ski, great fish, cheers, Dave.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

You are certainly bringing some mojo into the noosa comp salti, congrats mate.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

OUCH I feel your pain. Brave souls indeed, hope the bark heals quickly and may your scabs not flake :shock:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Shame about the donations of skin & gelcoat but a very nice snap as compensation.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice fish and a great story. I'm tempted to say mad bastards but i reckon this has already been said.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

rodpac said:


> Not a bad by catch at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feelings have been hurt. But I m willing to move on Rodney Pacitti the third. ;-)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> thanks all for the replies. At the end of the day it's about having a go with yer mates, i used to solo yak and be the rugged individualist, probly comes from my time in the bush in Africa, nowadays I like to invite blokes out to have a go and share the experience.Taking the piss, seeing the fear in a new blokes eyes as he is gonna launch thru some hairy surf for the first time. Loving it when he hooks up to a pelagic.More of us should invite blokes out when we are going out for a fish, you never know you may not get any takers but if you do, you can learn alot and pass on some of your knowledge, after all we are only here for a short while may as well help each other. Geez I'm becoming a soft cock.


thats the best attitude I have heard in a while and one I wish there was more of. The amount of guys that want to take there secret fishing spots and techniques with them to the grave is really sad.

Top effort salti and a great fish to boot

Cheers Dave


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Cracker fish and read salti and while you're doing the nose job throw a couple of silicon jugs on her and some love handles for when the fishing is slow I reckon. But seriously I'm glad you're ok after brushing with the stones dude.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

Impressive nice catch

Cheers


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Top job mate. Microballoons a necessity for strength or does that just make it easier to work with?


----------

